# Dimensions for Colt 1911 Gun Box



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive been commissioned to build this box but cant talk my wife into letting me buy one so I can fit it precisely. So Im reaching out to see if anyone can point me to a site that has this information, or has built one or something similar. Thanks!
John


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Probably the best way would be to go to a gunshop and ask to be able to measure or trace one. You can probably buy a pretty realistic toy one also that matches a real one pretty closely.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

John,
I am working on one right now. The guy gave me a trace pattern of his gun and I basically have made a box around it. Inside dimensions are 8 1/2 X 11. It's not finished yet. He plans on using foam and laying a nice piece a material down. Will post it as soon as I'm done.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick-
Thanks I look forward to see ing your finished work!


----------

